# Which version to install?



## shawnb (May 16, 2009)

I want to install FreeBSD on a Mac Mini Intel Core 2 Duo through Virtual Machine (Parallels). Which version of FreeBSD do I need? Amd64? i386?

Thanks,

Shawn


----------



## vivek (May 16, 2009)

For desktop inside virtual machine I suggest that you go with FreeBSD Version 7.2 i386 32bit version with XFCE desktop (if you need GUI). It will not crash for GUI and flashplugins. Many 64bit stuff fails inside virtual machine; but 32bit stuff works perfectly. This is based upon  my personal experience. If you just need CLI (no GUI stuff) to test server side stuff go with 64bit.

YMMV.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (May 16, 2009)

i386 will work fine, generally, this is the recommended version to use unless you want to use more than 3GB of RAM, in which case amd64 is recommended.


----------

